# Seeking keyboard player for Ottawa-based Duran Duran tribute



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

We're missing one final piece: a great set of hands on some keyboards. I really don't want to play to backing tracks. If you're interested, or know someone who might be interested, drop me an email or a PM. Gear isn't that important, we're well stocked with 80's-era stuff (can you say "original Juno 8 to play with"? If that makes you grin ear to ear, you're our keyboard player) that you can use. Gearhead a definite plus.


----------

